# husband sulking because i am watching porn



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

why why why? apparently it affects our relationship, well his actions have just set him back to the beginning that's going to affect him because i am now disgusted by his behaviour towards me. He has just made himself a total turn off to me and i have a high sex drive but i'm not interested in him.

we are separated he is in the states and i the uk, long story but he is suppose to be working on it. He will be back in the uk at christmas a couple of weeks time.

he says he doesn't use porn just uses pics and videos of me, but he can't do it in return for me. If he wanted to use porn it wouldn't bother me.

also he said it was worse because it was a black guy in it *wtf* he didn't call him a black guy either, which is funny because he is 1/8th black and quite a bit native american :rofl:

so now he is sulking, i think yeah right, i wont talk to him when he is like that, so he can sulk all he likes, let the silence begin. :smthumbup:


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

If you're separated then I wouldn't worry to much about it. You said he is supposed to be working on it, working on what? Why do you find it funny if he is sulking? Because you feel his feelings are trival? Wonder how you would feel if he found it funny you were sulking over something that bothered you? How did he know you were watching porn if he is not even with you and you all are separated?


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

*You're separated
*He is total turn off to you, and you're not interested in him
*You are disgusted by his behavior towards you
*When he sulks you say let the silence begin

1. Why are you both separated? Are you that way due to the porn, or are there are other issues? 
2. Are you not interested in him because he sulks over porn? Or other reasons?
3.What kind of behavior are you disgusted by from him? Him sulking over porn? 
4.If he sulks I can understand you ignoring it to a point, because you do not wish to engage in that behavior, BUT how long are you silent for? Not talking for days, isn't healthy and not a form of communication to talk the issues out. 

Bottom line, do you want the marriage to work?


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

I somewhat agree with the other two above me, but only some what.

If I understand your story correctly, you were watching porn involving big black horses, and your husband is upset, because 

a) it was porn
b) they were bigger than him.

Based on all info provided, your husband makes me smile. I have no idea why he would be upset that his SO would turn to porn when she is so far away, and the fact he is upset that the porn involved black **** makes me laugh harder. 

Cloudwithleggs, while I feel you are in the right with your silent treatment, I think you'd be better off without him.


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

SP, where did it say black horses? I missed that! :scratchhead:


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

trey69 said:


> SP, where did it say black horses? I missed that! :scratchhead:


Not literally black horses, she was watching a video with a black man in it, and you know the joke black guys are hung like horses. Reminds me of the time I met my wife for the first time. Opening joke: "Hey, did you know Im half-asian... THE LOWER HALF!" Terrible joke, and I went into long detailed explanation about oriental penis and it turned into a ramble, much like what Im doing now... But I got her, hook, line and sinker.

I understand him not enjoying her watching porn... Ok, I dont actually understand that, but Ive seen it the other way around so I get the jist of it. But the fact he is upset about the additional fact it was black guys just leads me to assume that this man has a lot of issues. Id assume he's a complete doormat.


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

SockPuppet said:


> Not literally black horses, she was watching a video with a black man in it, and you know the joke black guys are hung like horses. Reminds me of the time I met my wife for the first time. Opening joke: "Hey, did you know Im half-asian... THE LOWER HALF!" Terrible joke, and I went into long detailed explanation about oriental penis and it turned into a ramble, much like what Im doing now... But I got her, hook, line and sinker.


Ahhh! :lol::rofl:


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

I would go out on a limb and say that it's not necessarily the porn, but the way that you treat him, or lack thereof.

Brushing off your partner's concerns as trivial, just because they seem trivial to you, is not usually the ticket to marital bliss.

I would check the attitude at the door, then start to communicate with each other. That involves not just talking, but actively listening.

Best wishes.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

To those that haven't already, you should read her other threads.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

pidge70 said:


> To those that haven't already, you should read her other threads.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree: Just did.

To the OP, its probably best to get divorced. Sounds like a volatile situation.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

pidge70 said:


> To those that haven't already, you should read her other threads.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yah. That makes things clearer. 

@OP ~

The reason you are still together is ??


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

Enchantment said:


> The reason you are still together is ??


I think the question needs to be addressed. Im curious why you've put up with this bs?


----------



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

why am i still with him, well we have two little ones, he has had cancer and he has just had cancer again, this time the spleen, he had been trying to improve things. i am trying to be tolerant because he is unwell.

he was going to counselling for anger management, had a vasectomy, that was brave of him :smthumbup: :scratchhead:

but i don't get it for 2 years he showed no sexual interest in me we didn't even talk, i met someone else, then all of a sudden he says all the things he is trying to work on then told me about his vasectomy, then became overtly sexual towards me, this was all new to me. 

So he is very angry about the other guy, threaten him and everything because he found him online/website/business/phonenumber/email/tweet and he tried phoning him, i told him its not the other guys fault, he is single, and i did try to cool it with him but he is still lurking 

and the reason we were discussing porn was because my husband said he prefer i view porn over seeing pictures and video of this guy, he is not just some guy i knew him 10 years ago before i met my husband, like i said i did cool it with the other guy and deleted everything he gave me so i didn't have anything to look at.

anyway now he has blown up over the porn and especially me watching black guys.

As for porn and guys sizes i did mention they were huge as in girth and said i'd never want that size, it would be like giving birth rather than sexual pleasure.

so now we are not talking at all and that is fine by me.

he is just a huge turn off to me now.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Since you've left him and you've been cheating with another guy (who is still in the wings) you've pretty clearly left the marriage except for the little ones. So why do you care what he thinks?

Btw it's pretty tacky to put litte happies around the fact tat your still keeping your cheating partner in the wings. Your sch a good wife, putting him sort of hold fir a bit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

